# fat mice, what to feed them?



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

I currently have 12 mice, 3 boys that live seperately, a group of 3 female mice and another group of 6 female mice. They are all just over a year old and are all very healthy considering i got 8 of them from the rspca and they hadn't sexed them properly so i ended up with a litter which i wasn't expecting! One of the female mice that i had bought from a breeder unfortunately has a tumour but its only small at the moment and she isn't bothered by it.

I would like to change their diet as i have noticed that they are ALL getting VERY fat!  Im currenly feeding them a mix of bird seed, pampurred pets hamster food and xtravital mouse food. Would anyone recommmend me a diet that i can give them that will support them age wise and that wont make them even more fat?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Less seed food.
What colours are your mice? Some mice colours are prone to being obese. 

The mouse with the tumor: Are you sure it isn't a cyst? Cysts are very easy to treat on mice. Has it been to a vet?


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

You could use lab block for the main diet and give them some seed to sort though to keep them active. Try removing all the fatty foods (sunflower seeds, peanuts, ect) and giving them move stuff to do. Wheels are great, but hiding the food all over the cage and having toys to climb up will help them shed the grams.

If you have any fawn mice or brindles they are likely to be fat due to the genes and not the diet.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Bird seed mix and hamster food contain a lot of fat and proteins and will put weight on a pet mouse very quickly. I would suggest sticking with the mouse food alone, or mixing it with rat and/or rabbit food. If you notice the coats aren't as glossy as they could be, add a little bit of bird seed back into the diet. This could be in the form of a millet spray every couple of weeks rather than in the mixed diet.

Sarah xxx


----------

